# Silence ... looking for



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

a quiet fridge/freezer.


Just before setting off for vacation, I am being disturbed working in the kitchen! 

Can anyone recommend a silent/quiet operating fridge freezer unit? 

I tend to work in the kitchen organising my mind. Well mostly, because that's where the coffee machine is lol. But I can hear the drop of a pin and the fridge freezer unit is driving me spare!
I use a Zanussi Frost free unit - it was state of the art 10 years ago. 

Any recommendations welcome


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

An Ice locker one simple and very quiet


----------

